
Ask HN: What impact will Starlink (satellite internet) have on China? - chatmasta
Starlink will be able supply internet to anywhere in the world, making geography largely irrelevant. Users will need a terrestrial receiving station, but these could be cheap to produce.<p>China has the “great firewall” (GFW) filtering its internet, operating at chokepoints of terrestrial connectivity, i.e. the points where physical wires exit China.<p>What impact will the availability of satellite internet services like Starlink have on internet filtering regimes like the GFW?
======
wmf
Either Starlink will go through the great firewall or China will just execute
anyone found in possession of the equipment.

